# Welche Ventile für eine SPS-Gesteuerte Anlage?



## SenderTs (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich entwickele gerade im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit ein Anlage auf. Die Steuerung muss komplett über SPS erfolgen.

Nun meine Frage:

Das Medium welches durch die Anlage gepumpt wird, ist Öl (ca. 90Grad, 10 bar). Welche Ventilart kann ich hier benutzten bzw. welche ist per SPS direkt ansteuerbar?

Dachte an Magnetventile, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie teuer diese sind und ob diese so hohe Drücke und Temperaturen aushalten.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Grüße!


----------



## GLT (9 Juni 2010)

SenderTs schrieb:


> Das Medium welches durch die Anlage gepumpt wird, ist Öl (ca. 90Grad, 10 bar). Welche Ventilart kann ich hier benutzten bzw. welche ist per SPS direkt ansteuerbar?
> 
> Dachte an Magnetventile, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie teuer diese sind und ob diese so hohe Drücke und Temperaturen aushalten.


Förderstrom mit freiem Auslauf oder Kreislauf? Ein wichtiger Eckpunkt ist das dP.
Stetig oder nur Auf/zu?
Motorventil/-klappe als 2P oder 3P denkbar.


----------



## SenderTs (9 Juni 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Förderstrom mit freiem Auslauf oder Kreislauf? Ein wichtiger Eckpunkt ist das dP.
> Stetig oder nur Auf/zu?
> Motorventil/-klappe als 2P oder 3P denkbar.


 
Hallo GLT,

vielend Dank für deine Antwort!

Im Groben handelt es sich um eine Filtrationseinrichtung, welches Öld durch ein Filtermedium pumpt.. deshalb die hohen drücke und die hohe Temperatur (Viskosität)

Motorventil/-klappe als 2P oder 3P denkbar ? .. Leider habe ich von Ventilen absolut keine Ahnung. In was für ein preisrahmen bewegen sich solche ventile? Gibt es vllt. elektrische (direktsteuerbare) Ventile? 

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## GLT (9 Juni 2010)

Die 10bar sind kein hoher Druck - ausserdem geht es um den Differenzdruck über dem Ventil, der die Schließkraft des Ventils(antrieb) bestimmt.

Weiters sind z.B. die Durchflußmenge im Auslegungspunkt zu beachten.

Die Temperatur ist auch kein Problem - allerdings das Medium ÖL.

Je nachdem ob verestert oder nicht und wie stark verschmutzt brauchst Du ein geeignetes Stellorgan - evtl. sogar als Kugelhahn.



SenderTs schrieb:


> Gibt es vllt. elektrische (direktsteuerbare) Ventile?


Aber sicher.

2P(unkt): Spannung ja/nein -> Auf/Zu
3P(unkt): Motor wird in Drehrichtung "bestromt" - ohne Stillstand
Stetig: mittels 0-10V, (0)4-20mA Signal wird zwischen 0-100% gefahren, Hilfsspannung erforderlich

Ob ein Ventil unmittelbar aum Ausgang einer SPS-Karte hängen kann, hängt neben dem Ventilantrieb von deiner Ausgangskarte u. weiteren Randbedingungen ab.

Preis? Da mußt Du in den Herstellerkatalogen stöbern, da Du bislang keinerlei Angabe seitens der Haydraulik gemacht hast - könnt ja in eine 2000er Leitung verbaut sein


----------



## SenderTs (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo GLT,

da natürlich wiedermal die Kosten die Hauptrolle spielen, denke ich die 2P Ventile wären die besten/günstigsten.. 

Wonach muss ich da eigentlich googeln? oder hast du vllt. einen Link für mich?.. 

Bin dir wirklich sehr dankbar, für deine Hilfe!

Grüße!


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juni 2010)

... vielleicht sind auch pneum. betätigte Kugelhähne eine Option. Anseuerung über Profibusventilinsel, welche die Druckluft schaltet. Wenn Du einen Hydraulikplan schon hast, wäre der zur Entscheidungsfindung hilfreich.
Thomas


----------



## GLT (11 Juni 2010)

SenderTs schrieb:


> oder hast du vllt. einen Link für mich?..


Da Du leider beharrlich darüber schweigst, welche hydr. Eigenschaften das Ventil haben soll.....

www.samson.de
www.buerkert.de
www.danfoss.com
....


----------



## Martin L. (11 Juni 2010)

SenderTs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich entwickele gerade im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit ein Anlage auf. Die Steuerung muss komplett über SPS erfolgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## mega_ohm (12 Juni 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Die 10bar sind kein hoher Druck


Für einen Hydraulik- Antrieb ( Motor, Zylinder ) ist das kein hoher Druck...
(eigentlich gar kein Druck)
Für z.B. eine Sprüh- Schmierung ist dieser Druck eigentlich ausreichend oder vielleicht sogar schon zu hoch.
Ich habe keinen Anwendungszweck gelesen !



> Die Temperatur ist auch kein Problem - allerdings das Medium ÖL.


Ich möchte mal ganz kurz auf das Eröffnungsthema hinweisen...
Zitat:
> Das Medium welches durch die Anlage gepumpt wird, ist Öl (ca. 90Grad, > 10 bar)
Zitatende

Bei 90°C hat Öl sicher eine andere Viskosität als z.B. bei 5°C.
Das die Temperatur gar keine Rolle spielt, möchte ich bezweifeln... gerade aus dem Grund, weil der Druck so niedrig ist.
Völlig unklar ist, was genau angesteuert werden soll.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit, z.B. einen Zylinder über ein Prop.Ventil zu steuern.
Man könnte diesen Zylinder mit diesem Ventil für verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten mit verschiedenen Drücken oder Volumen steuern.
Bei Geschwindigkeit würde ich einen Druckspeicher ( manche sagen auch "Gasblase" dazu ) auf jeden Fall mit in Betracht ziehen.

Über SPS kann man übrigens fast jede "Öligkeit" irgendwie "verpflegen".
=> Nur Druck da / nicht da = Digital.- Ausgang
( eventl. sind es auch 2 Ausgänge für "Ein- / Ausfahren", falls das Ventil nicht "selbstrückstellend" arbeitet)
=> Druck / Volumen geregelt
Dann spricht viel für ein Prop.- Ventil, gesteuert über einen Analog-SPS- Ausgang.

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (12 Juni 2010)

Martin L. schrieb:


> SenderTs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo SenderTS,
> ...


----------



## GLT (15 Juni 2010)

SenderTs schrieb:


> Das Medium welches durch die Anlage gepumpt wird, ist Öl (ca. 90Grad, 10 bar).





mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ganz kurz auf das Eröffnungsthema hinweisen...
> Zitat:
> > Das Medium welches durch die Anlage gepumpt wird, ist Öl (ca.  90Grad, > 10 bar) Zitatende


Für fehlerfreie Zitate gibts einen Button 




mega_ohm schrieb:


> Bei 90°C hat Öl sicher eine andere Viskosität als z.B. bei 5°C.
> Das die Temperatur gar keine Rolle spielt, möchte ich bezweifeln


Wer sagt denn, dass die Temperatur keine Rolle spielt?



mega_ohm schrieb:


> Völlig unklar ist, was genau angesteuert werden soll.


Ein Ventil durch das Öl gefördert wird - was ist daran unklar?
Von einem Hydraulikantrieb ist bislang keine Rede.

Um ein Ventil auszuwählen braucht man aber nicht nur Medium, Temperatur, Druck, sondern auch Rohrdimension, dP, Fördermenge - das bleibt aber wohl im Verborgenen.


----------

